# Newbie question... Daily routine



## dnorwood (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post here. Sorry if it's totally obvious but this being my first dog, I'm a little confused. 

My V, Axle, is 4mo old. I'm trying to establish a good daily routine with him and still working on basics like walking on a leash. My question is this: first thing in the morning, which comes first, the walk or the food?  I want to take him out for a fun playtime/walk because he has so much energy. But if he hasn't eaten yet he spends all of his time foraging for things he shouldn't eat and I end up correcting him instead of playing with him and making it a fun experience. (And you can forget any sort of structured training... He's way too distracted.) So I try feeding him first but then he barks and barks because he wants to go play... Yet he's got a full belly and should probably wait a good :30 min or so, right?

Anyway, it's a suuuuper basic question but it's not one that's covered in any book I've read yet. And I'm not really sure what's best. 

Any tips/advice? Thanks in advance!

Daniel


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

My best answer would be do whatever works for YOU. Your pup is going to adapt either way. As far as the trying to eat everything under the sun while you're out playing, I don't think that has anything to do with your pup being hungry, that's just what they do. It will fade as he grows. Good luck!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Welcome, Welcome... we need photos 

My pup is currently to young for a routine, and I have never been a routine kind of gal... but my last sweet V girl (GRHS)
It was customary to get fed at 0530 when my hubby arose.... however she would only eat a bit... she would come back to bed
with me until 0700 and then nag me up... I put on shoes and a jacket and we went out to play... maybe 20-30 min, depending on the weather, then she would come back in and scarf up the rest of her food, and possible bark for more.
I must totally agree with Coya... it is all a matter of what works for you, and you can devise a schedule that varies for each day of the week. Sometime lazy... sometimes out the door at 0'dark 30'. Sometimes Sat. morning is just a snuggle, cuddle fest in the covers. 
If u are the kind of person who goes for a jog, or bike ride, etc, every morning a the same exact time, rain or shine ... you can bet your V will be right there ready to go or nagging if you are a bit late. 8)


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our dogs are free fed. They choose to wait to eat until after exercise. They exercise 5:30am, will eat while I'm at work, lunch exercise, eat when I go back to work, maybe snack when my husband gets home, then eat after night exercise. 

Works well for them. If we r going on a long trail run I force a bit of food into Miles 45 min before we go. 

Overall they eat when they want. Not uncommon for a skipped meal, I don't intervene unless Miles starts looking thin. Chase is good about eating enough.


----------



## dnorwood (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone - this is very helpful. I think I'll try running him first tomorrow morning and see how that goes. Perhaps it'll work in my favor, too... if he's hungry, maybe he'll pay more attention to the guy with the treats when we train!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

We do a small walk first thing in the morning, followed by breakfast. No exercise/play for an hour before or after eating to prevent bloat.


----------



## Beckster (Oct 1, 2013)

We take a short walk before breakfast. The walk can be considered "work" before you give them food, which goes along with the "nothing in life is free" approach. 

Hope that helps! We brought home a puppy a few days ago and are working on routines. Suffice to say it is a work in progress. Do what works for you!


----------

